# grp repair



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello all,


Can anyone help with a question please,


I have got a small area of damage (6"x6" cracked)on the rear GRP panel on my m/h and would like to know if this a repair that can be fixed to look like new or will it always be visible. 


I will have it done by a repair shop so is there any questions I need to ask before saying yes to fix it. 


I cannot have any quotes yet as it is TT week over here and they all close for the races.


Cheers for any help or info given.


Baz...................................


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Boat repairer !

They will be used to repairs to gelcoats


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes i could be, but probally the whole panel would need top be treated.
The rear of the panel would probably need to be reinforced with GRP if accessible.
Then any cracks either ground out or a hole drilled in the end to prevent them traveling any further.
Then the top coat recovered and then a gel coat covering.

I had this done on my van and it was like new.

Phill


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GRP is probably easiest of all the bodywork to repair, it just takes patience and a good knowledge of the materials.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Are you sure it IS GRP and not ABS plastic?????

Your best bet is to go to a company who repair coaches, they have a lot of GRP in them so they will be well versed in what's required. DONT whatever you do take it to a car body shop, they won't have the skills that coach repairers have.

Andy

P.s. If its ABS then do a search for car bumper repairers (there are lots about)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Unfortunately I have had to have 2 or 3 repairs done to the bodywork of my MH's over the last few years and once done you would never know there had been a repair. A large-ish area will need to be blown in to make sure that it matches across the whole panel.

I would certainly go to a place that have experience of doing these things with caravans/motorhomes though. I have used an independent caravan/MH specialist and a dealer - both did a good job. I tend to lean towards the independent specialist however as he relies on good work in order to stay in business as that is all he does.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies,


My main problem living over here is that we do not have any caravan/m/h repair shops.


Andy it is GRP.
Trek we have plenty of boat yards.
Phill when I get a quote next week from whoever I will ask how it would be done and see if it matches what you have said.


Again thank you all for your time and help its much appreciated.


Baz...........................................................


----------

